

Facebook messaging and choice of HBase over Cassandra - what can we learn? - yarapavan
http://www.mail-archive.com/user@cassandra.apache.org/msg07386.html

======
nspiegelberg
You can learn that the decision was very complex with a lot of benefits and
detriments for both stores. In the end, we thought that HBase gave us more
initial benefits, reduced time to market, and a community with similar long-
term goals.

------
daveman692
[http://www.facebook.com/notes/facebook-engineering/the-
under...](http://www.facebook.com/notes/facebook-engineering/the-underlying-
technology-of-messages/454991608919) talks a bit more about this decision.

------
strebler
Funny, I (very grudgingly) scrapped our (upcoming) Cassandra deployment last
week. It's a nice project, but there were too many bugs and glitches for our
production requirements.

HBase is an interesting choice, although I'd need to see stronger public
"trials by fire" before I'd use it - but then again, we don't have dev
resources to spare (like Facebook does).

~~~
schumihan
Are you use 0.6.x branch or 0.7 branch? 0.6.x is quite stable in my
deployment.

------
1010011010
Interesting that they chose hbase (not theirs; a bigtable clone) over
cassandra ("open sourced by Facebook in 2008").

Good for them, choosing the better tech over the in-house tech.

------
wladimir
Did facebook drop Cassandra completely? Or do they just not use it for the
messaging part?

